# 2 young children



## agat22 (Jul 10, 2015)

We are just in the beginning stages of our research but we were playing with the idea of moving to southern Spain with our 2 young children for 2 years before they start school. My husband travels for work so we need to be close to an airport but other than that the most important for me would be a family friendly environment year round with mom and child programs, renting more of a villa style for more space and within driving or easy transportation to the the beach. We want to be outdoors much more than here. I would also like to be in walking distance to a town with markets etc so I don't need to depend on a car for groceries. 
I don't know Spanish but am totally willing to learn and would love to give that experience to my daughter's. I have been to Spain a few times but only to the big cities as a tourist. What areas are great family friendly safe towns that anyone could recommend so I can do some research? Not too touristy as I don't want noisy... Key is family oriented. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

agat22 said:


> We are just in the beginning stages of our research but we were playing with the idea of moving to southern Spain with our 2 young children for 2 years before they start school. My husband travels for work so we need to be close to an airport but other than that the most important for me would be a family friendly environment year round with mom and child programs, renting more of a villa style for more space and within driving or easy transportation to the the beach. We want to be outdoors much more than here. I would also like to be in walking distance to a town with markets etc so I don't need to depend on a car for groceries.
> I don't know Spanish but am totally willing to learn and would love to give that experience to my daughter's. I have been to Spain a few times but only to the big cities as a tourist. What areas are great family friendly safe towns that anyone could recommend so I can do some research? Not too touristy as I don't want noisy... Key is family oriented.
> Thanks in advance!


I doubt that there is anywhere that ticks all your boxes. Beach means touristy. Family friendly is almost anywhere unless you go to one of the big cites. "Mom and Child" program(me)s?? what are they? This country is somewhere in the real world where people live normal lives. Walking distance from a town to carry your groceries? Either you aren't going to do much shopping or you will be needing a truck or trolley to carry them in.

Many, if not most Andalucian villages are friendly and safe. In this village (pop <5,000) it is quite safe for kids to be outside on their own at 10 o'clock at night and I sometime see a 6 year old walking home from grandma's on her own when I'm doing the last walk with the dogs, BUT the thing is she is not on her own, there are people about and everyone will keep an eye on her because that is what village people do, they look out for each other.

Here we have five supermarkets, five or six bakers who deliver, people very rarely die before their time here (the average age of death is between 85 and 90+), it is a little hilly in places but you see the elderly still walking up and down (going to the market or Mass) even into their 90s (some of them have the bowed legs of those who suffered rickets in childhood). It is a warm and friendly village and I wouldn't live anywhere else.


----------



## agat22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, what village are you living in? Are there mainly expats living there or is it mostly locals? 
Yes I have heard of mother and child groups especially for expat moms - it is a pretty well known thing but I was hoping to get some insight into that from other mothers who have young children. And by walking for groceries I just meant if I want to get bread or tomatoes I can walk within a reasonable distance without using a car, but then I suppose that is most of Europe. Thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agat22 said:


> Thanks for your reply, what village are you living in? Are there mainly expats living there or is it mostly locals?
> Yes I have heard of mother and child groups especially for expat moms - it is a pretty well known thing but I was hoping to get some insight into that from other mothers who have young children. And by walking for groceries I just meant if I want to get bread or tomatoes I can walk within a reasonable distance without using a car, but then I suppose that is most of Europe. Thanks in advance


Despite there being quite a lot of foreigners here in Javea, the mums & tots groups never really seem to have taken off. Every now and then you hear of a new one, but they don't last very long 
I have two theories about this : firstly, children are welcome everywhere, so it's more usual to just see groups of mums having a coffee somewhere, while the children play nearby; and secondly, they can usually start school at 3 years of age

For both of these reasons, the need for mums and tots groups, just isn't that great

My two were 4 & 7 when we came nearly 12 years ago, so were in school, but during holidays, we'd meet in a bar for coffee and take them with us. 
During term time I'd often have coffee with mums who would have their under threes with them


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Beach doesn't always mean 'touristy'. Each of the Costas has quiet village beaches if you know where to look.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

agat22 said:


> Thanks for your reply, what village are you living in? Are there mainly expats living there or is it mostly locals?
> Yes I have heard of mother and child groups especially for expat moms - it is a pretty well known thing but I was hoping to get some insight into that from other mothers who have young children. And by walking for groceries I just meant if I want to get bread or tomatoes I can walk within a reasonable distance without using a car, but then I suppose that is most of Europe. Thanks in advance


Where? look at the heading of my post.

Some expats, a few Brits at least one French household, One Dutch and One German but we don't tend to mix with each other since most of us try to integrate into the Spanish groupings closest to where we live. 

Bread, is available seven days a week either by delivery or from the bakeries or shops that sell bread as well as other things. I shall go and get a "barra" tomorrow when I take the dogs for their 11.30 walk. On Sundays and public holidays, the asador (chicken rotisserie) is open and we often get chicken and chips as a Sunday treat, otherwise we cook at home = a bit hot in summer! In Spain you will often find hidden shops - e.g. greengrocery being sold from a garage with no signs outside (no signs = no licence = no taxes) so, If needed I could also tap on a garage door and get fruit and veg on a Sunday morning when the shops are shut

Shopping here including the Monday market is all within easy walking distance providing you don't mind the odd hills. There is a secret to walking up and down steep hills, you zigzag, thereby halving the severity of the incline (watch the locals!) There is a nursery/playschool at the back of the health centre. We have excellent health care with good out-of-hours coverage provided by one Dr, one Nurse, a driver and ambulance 24 hours and there is also a helipad for more urgent cases. There are three pharmacies, one of which will be either open or available out of hours on a rota basis. There is a municipal swimming pool and you will find groups of children marshalled by a responsible teen going to and from the pool.

As for mother and child groups, we have had no need to look for one but their are housewives clubs that organise all sorts of things and probably do that as well. There are lots of out-of-school and other activities. We have music classes which support two bands (one marching, the other more orchestral).

Mostly filmed by SWMBO:









and others:









There are judo and karate classes, football, etc., etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Where? look at the heading of my post.
> 
> Some expats, a few Brits at least one French household, One Dutch and One German but we don't tend to mix with each other since most of us try to integrate into the Spanish groupings closest to where we live.
> 
> ...


My computer is being repaired and I'm using the app on my phone. I can't see where anyone is from


----------



## agat22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Does Javea get crazy with tourists in the summer months and dead in the winter or can I find a tight community there all year round? I know most of you replying to this post live there, I don't want partiers next to me for 3 months a year etc.. That being said I guess looking in Javea would be a good place to start. Are there any other towns I should look into nearby? My daughter's are 2 years and 4 months so I am looking forward to being able to sit and chat with a coffee while they play with other children nearby! As long as I know there are other moms with young kids around I am sure we can make it work even without mommy and baby groups (here in Canada everything is so organized because of the long winters!)


----------



## agat22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Marypg9 can you recommend some other small beach towns that are not mentioned? I have been to Spain in the big cities many times but have never had the chance to explore the smaller coastal towns so any other recommendations would be great that I could do some further research. Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agat22 said:


> Does Javea get crazy with tourists in the summer months and dead in the winter or can I find a tight community there all year round? I know most of you replying to this post live there, I don't want partiers next to me for 3 months a year etc.. That being said I guess looking in Javea would be a good place to start. Are there any other towns I should look into nearby? My daughter's are 2 years and 4 months so I am looking forward to being able to sit and chat with a coffee while they play with other children nearby! As long as I know there are other moms with young kids around I am sure we can make it work even without mommy and baby groups (here in Canada everything is so organized because of the long winters!)


It does get busy in summer, but not dead in the winter. Yes you'd need to be somewhat careful about exactly where you chose to live, or you might be surrounded by holiday makers in high season, and check about local fiestas, too. These can last up to two weeks, with live music until 5am.
I'm used to it now and can sleep through it if I have work the following day, but it takes a while to get to that stage! 

You're coming from Canada? If you're Canadian I guess you've sorted out the visa issue?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Baldilocks- excellent videos, esp the first one. Enjoyed it


----------



## agat22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes we have European union passports also and will not be working either... 
Can you recommend a quieter area in Javea, maybe further from the beach, or is there any smaller towns around that would be within driving distance (maybe about 10mins) ... I checked out Castillo 
What villa rental websites can you recommend? Or is it better to contact an agency there -- any recommendations? I think we decided on villa because of the children. 
Does anyone know also if it is easy to buy a car? Is it possible to lease for a couple of years as well like in Canada (essentially you get a new car pay every month and give it back to the dealer after 2 years)... 
Thanks everyone


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agat22 said:


> Yes we have European union passports also and will not be working either...
> Can you recommend a quieter area in Javea, maybe further from the beach, or is there any smaller towns around that would be within driving distance (maybe about 10mins) ... I checked out Castillo
> What villa rental websites can you recommend? Or is it better to contact an agency there -- any recommendations? I think we decided on villa because of the children.
> Does anyone know also if it is easy to buy a car? Is it possible to lease for a couple of years as well like in Canada (essentially you get a new car pay every month and give it back to the dealer after 2 years)...
> Thanks everyone


There are lots of little towns just inland up and down the coast. 
Buying a car isn't difficult, I don't know of any companies which do long term leasing though 

If you look in the FAQ thread above, you'll find links for rentals. I do know quite a lot of agents, but wouldn't necessarily recommend any. 
If you contact any I'd be prepared to tell you by PM if I know of any problems with them


----------



## agat22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes thanks for the videos I am looking forward to all the beautiful Catholic processions!


----------



## agat22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ok thank you xabiachica
I will PM you if I need specific help and I will start looking at the map to do some more research!


----------

